# Best Mobile Wifi Portable Router



## Shadrack (5 mo ago)

First time posting, hoping for some advice. 

I am looking to travel through a couple of Europian countries and have to maintain a level of availability for my employer unfortunately. This will mean, possibly, several video calls through the work day and ability to hold a consistent enough connection for remote desktop actions and more. I am flexible on the types of data packages and how to procure as long as the signal is consistent and fast enough to support this work balance. 
What i'm looking for is suggestions (preferably links) on mobile WIFI devices and if necessary the best network to run the device with. If more information is required on this please let me know


----------



## Scalea Bound (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi Shadrack,
I'm not sure about other countries, but for Italy I have used WiTourist | Rent Your Pocket WiFi in Italy several times over the past few years and I have had excellent coverage and top notch customer service.
(even in Calabria!).
Not the cheapest, but it's very user friendly, great coverage and in the event of a problem, their customer service will get you back online very quickly.
Last year I experienced a equipment failure, they had a new unit delivered to my apartment (in Calabria) the next day!
I hope this helps.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Shadrack said:


> First time posting, hoping for some advice.
> 
> I am looking to travel through a couple of Europian countries and have to maintain a level of availability for my employer unfortunately. This will mean, possibly, several video calls through the work day and ability to hold a consistent enough connection for remote desktop actions and more. I am flexible on the types of data packages and how to procure as long as the signal is consistent and fast enough to support this work balance.
> What i'm looking for is suggestions (preferably links) on mobile WIFI devices and if necessary the best network to run the device with. If more information is required on this please let me know


You don't mention budget

Lower priced









Modem Wi-Fi 4G LTE


Modem Wi-Fi 4G LTE




www.tim.it





Fastest and even includes an Ethernet port to avoid WiFi issues









Acquisto Tablet, PC, Modem e chiavette anche a rate


Scopri la nostra selezione di dispositivi per navigare su internet, guardare film e serie tv o giocare online: paga subito oppure in bolletta con comode rate.




www.tim.it







I wouldn't risk a third party provider running on top of somebody else's network. They make money by spending the least possible. That means not over buying bandwidth.

Quality of service will depend on where you are. In the cities dead sports are rare. Very rare. But if you're out in the countryside best to ask your neighbours which network works well and then test on your smartphone


----------



## Shadrack (5 mo ago)

Scalea Bound said:


> Hi Shadrack,
> I'm not sure about other countries, but for Italy I have used WiTourist | Rent Your Pocket WiFi in Italy several times over the past few years and I have had excellent coverage and top notch customer service.
> (even in Calabria!).
> Not the cheapest, but it's very user friendly, great coverage and in the event of a problem, their customer service will get you back online very quickly.
> ...


Thank you for the information, for the type and length of stay I think this is a good service/product to use for us. 
The delivery and pickup is key as we will be in a completely different end of the country when leaving.


----------



## Shadrack (5 mo ago)

NickZ said:


> You don't mention budget
> 
> Lower priced
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. The budget is flexible but our use is quite particular as Italy will be our main destination. Paying for a device we then keep maybe more than we need at this time.


----------

